# Killing time until the Unicorns arrive.



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Been having a ball the last few weeks tackling Hill Billy Bonefish on the Lower Huron. These things are quite a handful on a 7 wt fly rod.


----------



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

heh hillbilly bonefish
and by unicorns you mean steelies I assume


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Gabe T said:


> heh hillbilly bonefish
> and by unicorns you mean steelies I assume


You bet.

I can't take credit for the Carp nickname. Saw it on one of the Outdoor Channel shows this past weekend.


----------



## ramjet (Dec 19, 2003)

Good Looking "bugle trout".. what kind of flies have you been using???


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

ramjet said:


> Good Looking "bugle trout".. what kind of flies have you been using???


Small crayfish, damsel fly nymphs and a small clam imitation. The clam has been producing most of the fish.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

mfs686 said:


> Small crayfish, damsel fly nymphs and a small clam imitation. The clam has been producing most of the fish.


Here is a pic of the last fly I tied up and accounted for the Mirror Carp I caught last night. Really simple pattern. Red micro Chenille or Red Squiggly Worm for a tail. Couple turns of peach or pink rabbit strip in a dubbing loop and then a 1 1/2 wide dubbing brush for the body. Lead eyes for weight.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

mfs686 said:


> Here is a pic of the last fly I tied up and accounted for the Mirror Carp I caught last night. Really simple pattern. Red micro Chenille or Red Squiggly Worm for a tail. Couple turns of peach or pink rabbit strip in a dubbing loop and then a 1 1/2 wide dubbing brush for the body. Lead eyes for weight.
> View attachment 437645
> View attachment 437649


Beautiful Fish!


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Remember....no eatting


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

We’ve always called them “Golden Bones”. But, I like your name better. I might steal it!
They love mulberries, so tie some egg patterns in purple. The mulberries are ripe right now, too.


----------



## ramjet (Dec 19, 2003)

I've caught them on mulberries, damsel nymphs, cottonwood seed and "zea mays rugosa" imitations, but had never even heard of fishing clams. I'd be curious about details-- where you fish clams (bottom type/depth, current), how you present the fly, etc. Never too old to learn something new about fishing.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

ramjet said:


> I've caught them on mulberries, damsel nymphs, cottonwood seed and "zea mays rugosa" imitations, but had never even heard of fishing clams. I'd be curious about details-- where you fish clams (bottom type/depth, current), how you present the fly, etc. Never too old to learn something new about fishing.


I sneak up on a feeding carp and carefully lower it into the water in his line of sight. The Huron River has a lot of small clams, certain sections and creeks are home to an endangered species no bigger than a quarter. Of course a lot of areas are full of zebra mussels. 

The areas I've been fishing are mucky or clay bottoms. Anywhere from 1 to 3 feet deep. I look for bottoms with lots of craters, in "couch" water areas, the size of a baseball. Those are made by feeding carp. Once I spot a silt cloud I go into stealth mode and sneak into range. Most of the times I just lower the fly into the water. If I do make a cast it is a really short one.


----------

